# anyone tested few days early BFN then got BFP



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi, im on 2WW. This is my 10th day counting embyro transfer day. I did two different tests this morning and got BFN. On a previous cycle which worked I got my BFP on this same day (10th day)
Both cycles were day 3 transfers. Has anyone else tested at this time with BFN then gone on to have BFP or maybe tested even closer to test date with BFN then gone on to have BFP?
This has really got me worried.

Beckers x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

When did you have EC and ET ?  You count EC as day 0 and then when you have transfer you count ET as day 0 ...so if you're counting ET as day 1 then you're 9dp3dt (9 days past a 3 day transfer).

You really are testing far too early hun    Lots of ladies test early, even day before their OTD (official test day) and get BFN and then test on OTD and get BFP.

The only thing a BFN is telling you at the moment is that the HCG trigger injection you had before EC is out of your system.  You need to allow for the embryo to implant and this can happen anywhere between it being 5-12 days old....and then there needs to be enough HCG released from the embryo for a peestick to detect.  Your embies may only just be fully implanting today so may not be enough HCG yet.

When is your OTD ?  The reason clinics advise these dates is because you're far more likely to get an accurate result at that stage.  Although you may have tested +ve at this stage last time, each treatment cycle and each pregnancy can be completely different.

I would honestly hold off testing until OTD....why put yourself through all the unnecessary anguish and heartache when you may as well enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible and then hopefully you can enjoy being pg when you test again on the advised day.  

If you use the search tool on this website you will find that yours is a very frequently asked question....so do use the search facility and have a read as it should hopefully put your mind at rest 

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

My egg collection was 30th october and my transfer was 2nd november. so I must be 9dp 3dt

Beckers x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, you are 9dp3dt today as I said 

Just realised I replied to a previous post of yours asking about counting EC/ET days, implantation etc....if your OTD isn't until 16 Nov then you really are testing way too early....anything can happen in those 5 days...you need to give your embryo(s) a chance.

Try not to test again until OTD

Fingers crossed  
Natasha


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks. I will definatly wait now till the 16th.

Beckers x


----------



## milobilly (Nov 10, 2009)

Im a bit like you, I had egg collection on mon 2 nov and transfer thurs 5th, and today I have done a test and its BFN so I am really down
This is my second IVF, first time 4 eggs 1 embryo resulted in a BFP and my son is now 5.
This time drugs trebled, ec9 8 fertalized, 2 embryos put in and three frozen.
I feel really sick today, no pains, and now really annoyed for doing test a week early!!!

Fingers crossed for all of us

Lisa


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lisa hun

Still a bit too early to be testing....if you had EC on 2 Nov and ET on 5 Nov then you're 7dp3dt today (7 days past a 3 day transfer) which means your embies are 10 days old.  Implantation can happen up until they're around 12 days old and there needs to be enough HCG released from the embryo(s) for a peestick to detect.

All the BFN is telling you is that the HCG injection is now out of your system...still plenty of times for things to change 

When's your OTD ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## milobilly (Nov 10, 2009)

Told to do HT 14 days after transfer, so 19th Nov, the last week has dragged and I suppose this next week will too.
My family are all supportive, but dont know that its different to getting pregnant au naturell.

Im so impatient, felt really sick the past 24 hours and keep thinking thinks are going to go pear shaped.

Lisa


----------



## honeyblonde (Aug 9, 2007)

Lisa and Beckers I'm with you (unfortunately)!
Im 11dpo (8dp3dt) and I tested negative with FR this morning and I can't see it changing though I know _technically_ its still early. I've done everything I can to help make this cycle work (this is our 4th ICSI attempt) I had a hysteroscopy (all clear), the NK tests (came back a bit raised) ate well, got into shape mentally and physically produced 'really brilliant' looking eggs, used gestone (ouch!) prednisilone, clexane, asprin and still a BFN. 
If anyones had a BFN turn BFP between 11 - 14dpo I would love to have some hope for the last few days!
Good luck all!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

I've been posting on other forums but not here.....so I'm new to  the main 2ww forum! 

Beckers, I'm the same as you EC 30th and ET 2nd.....we naughtily tested wed, yesterday and todya and all BFN's.....  
Everyon keeps saying this is still to early, but you just don't physically feel that is the case, how can so much change within 2 days from now till OTD! (Ours 15th).

I resided myself to feel it's a negative result this time! I've been having many stich and belly aches, along with a spotting bleed on the 6th Nov! But my body doesn't feel that is the case it was implantation! 

I think I will leave testing now until I use the official clinic one on Sunday, but it's hard not to keep testing to see if anything has changed !

Hoep you are all okay, and as honey says I too would be keen to hear others who have had a different result so late in the game xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ladies.....

It is too early to be testing and yes lots can happen in 2 days so hold off testing until your OTDs. The reason clinics recommend these dates is because you're more likely to get an accurate result at that stage...testing early you're just putting yourself through unnecessary upset and stress and the 2ww is an anxious enough time without doing that to yourselves.

Implantation can happen up until the embryo is around 12 days old. Peesticks only detect whether there is X amount of HCG hormone in your pee, depending on the sensitivity of the test and also how concentrated it is eg if you've had fluids it can dilute it so may not be strong enough. Only once the embryo is producing a good amount of HCG will the peestick be able to pick it up.

As for AF like pains, spotting/bleeding etc etc...lots of ladies get this and still go on to have successful pregnancies...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

In the years I've coming on this website I've read 100's of threads from ladies with the same concerns and worries....and they've tested early, even just the day before OTD and thought it was all over because they got a BFN....and then tested on OTD and it's a BFP.

Don't do it to yourselves...try and enjoy being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) for as long as you can, keep positive and then hopefully on OTD you'll get the BFP 

The 2ww is awful (I've been through enough of them!)...it makes the sanest of us go completely  If you think about it, in a natural pregnancy you would have no idea that an egg had been fertilised and an embryo was there...most women wouldn't have a clue they were pg until their AF was late or they actually tested when AF was due......it's only because we know that embies are there that we constantly search for signs. I've been pg 6 times and haven't had an inkling. It ain't over yet ladies !!

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## honeyblonde (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Minxy for your lovely post.

I thought I would update that I waited to test again until today (Im 13dpo now and my OTD is tomorrow) needless to say I tested negative again with clear blue, so it is over for us and IVF no.4. as I sadly suspected on 11dpo.

Hope you all have more luck than we've had so far and that our happy endings are not too far away!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Honeyblonde I hope you get a BFP......Im like yourself DAY 12 today and again a BFN just hope it changes!!!!  Goodluck for am!!!!!!!


----------



## honeyblonde (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry guys, no luck for me as today is OTD    Good luck to you Sunbeam hope you get your dream come true tomorrow!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi ladies, I knwo I haven't posted on the main 2ww board, though doesn't seem worth it now as it's all over for me too BFN yesterday and phoned clinic to confirm this morning x.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ladies I'm sorry to hear of your BFNs   

Take time to heal, emotionally and physically....and just keep believing  



Love n hugs
Natasha xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Minxy, 

Thanks for the hugs xxxx

From your experience do you know when I should expect my AF to arrive after stopping the pesseries!?!?! 

Clinic have said that they are very happy with my cycle, no need for a consultation and can run straight into a new cycle when AF arrives in Jan! But I need this one to start first! 

L
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Misspie

It can vary as to when AF arrives...each cycle can be different and obviously we're all different too.  I've bled within an hour of stopping the progesterone, another time was a few days...some women may not even get a bleed for up to 6 weeks or so.....so unfortunately no hard or fast rules 

Good luck for starting your next cycle...fingers crossed  
Natasha x


----------

